# ما هي أسعار مكيفات شارب في مصر؟



## دارود (4 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
أنا من مصر و مقيم في الإسكندرية و أريد أن أعرف أسعار تكييفات شارب العربي ال 1.5و 2 حصان
و ما هي أفضل أماكن بيع التكييف في الإسكندرية من حيث دقة التركيب و خدمة مابعد البيع لأن معظم الشركات لا تقدم خدمة جيدة بعد البيع وأيضا الفنيون يرتكبون أخطاء أثناء التركيب ينتج عنها مشاكل كبيرة فيما بعد فرجاء منكم أن ترشدوني علي شركة محترمة في الإسكندرية .*


----------



## محمود فتحى احمد (5 يوليو 2008)

الشركات كثيرة وانا ممكن ارشدك ليها بس انا لى اعتراض على فكرتك عن الفنيون لان معظم الفنيون يعملوا فى شركات كبيرة وممكن ادلك عليهم لانى اشتغلت معاهم


----------



## محمود فتحى احمد (5 يوليو 2008)

والاسعار كويسة ْxxxxxxxx ممنوع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## محمود فتحى احمد (5 يوليو 2008)

ْxxxxxxxx ممنوع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## دارود (5 يوليو 2008)

يا ريت يا جماعة محدش يحطلي أرقام تيليفونات لأن (أنا لا أسأل عن فنيين) أنا محدد سؤالي ما هي الأسعار و ما هي أفضل الشركات في المعاملة لأن الشركة الكويسة الفني بتاعها كويس ومع احترامي أنا بأسمع شكاوي من الناس بأخطاء كتيرة أثناء التركيب ما بجبش كلام من عندي و أي معلومة تكون من خلال المنتدي فقط بطريقة مباشرة أمال المنتدي معمول ليه؟ علشان الدعايا ولا ايه؟. يعني الرد يكون (الأسعار كذا........و الشركات هي كذا....................) فرجاء من( يريد المساعدة فقط يقوم بالرد ولا يضع رقم) و لكم خالص الشكر علي تعاونكم


----------



## إيهاب2007 (6 يوليو 2008)

بص ياأخى
عندك فى الأسكندريه شركة الآيه (م/محمد عبد الشافى) موجودة فى جهاز الخدمات العامه للقوات المسلحة
دى شركة كويسة على حد معرفتى
روح ليها وأسأل على الأسعار علشان أسعار تكييفات شارب أرتفعت مرتين الموسم ده
متمنياً لك التوفيق


----------



## دارود (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخي و لكن اين جهاز الخدمات العامة للقوات المسلحة ؟ أنا علي حد علمي انه في محطة الرمل و البيع فقط لضباط القوات المسلحة و ليس للمدنيين.


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (8 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة فى شركة فى خالد بن الؤليد اسمها الرواد


----------



## دارود (8 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا أخي أنا فعلا سامع عن الشركة دي بس هل أسعارها كويسة و خدمة بعد البيع و التركيب كويسة؟
يا تري هل جربت و اتعاملت معاها شخصيا؟*


----------



## المستغفر لله (9 يوليو 2008)

اخي الغالي اطلب خدمة العملاء الخاصة بشارب العربي ومنهم يخبروك عن الأسعار ويخبروك عن وكلاء التوزيع الخاصين بهم في كل مكان بالجمهورية وذلك لضمان معرفة الوكيل هل معتمد لديهم ام لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

والرقم هو 

19444


----------



## دارود (9 يوليو 2008)

نعم أخي جزاك الله خير لقد ذلك ولكنني لم أتصل ب 19444 ولكن أرسلت لهم إيميل و منتظر الرد. ولكن ستبقي مشكلة قائمة و هي هل هذا الوكيل سمعته طيبة و يقوم بالعمل لديه فنيين ذو خبرة أم لا ؟ أريد أن ترشحوا لي شركة جيدة من خلال خبرتكم في التعامل مع الشركات جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير.


----------



## نور جابر (16 مارس 2009)

عفوا اخي / دارود ردي اتي متأخر اليك هذه المعلومات
1- شركة ( الكتريك كورنر ) ولها فرع بسموحه والمركز الرئيسي في لوران ش/ شعراوي
2- هذه الشركه جيده في التعامل وخدمة ما بعد البيع واسعار الاجهزه لديهم اقل من باقي السوق
3- هذه الشركه قائمه منذ 13عام ولديها فنيين مضربين وانا تعاملت معهم والدليل ان الفنيين قدام بالشركه ولم يتغيرو كل موسم


----------



## دارود (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير علي اهتمامكم


----------



## aeem (24 مايو 2009)

*توكيل تكييفات شارب فى المنصورة أو كفر الشيخ*

لو سمحتم أريد معرفة أسعار المكيفات الأن فى السوق المصرية لل1.5 و 2 حصان ومدى كل واحد بالضبط.....ولو مفيهاش رزالة منى عليكم أريد معرفة توكيل تكييفات شارب فى المنصورة أو كفر الشيخ 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير
مصرى


----------



## كابتن بحر (2 يوليو 2009)

عايز اعرف اسعار المكيفات بجمبع انواعها فى محافظة قنا


----------



## bayoumisoft (2 يوليو 2009)

ياريت حد يقولنا على الاسعار


----------



## منى الجارحى (5 أبريل 2010)

*ثورة التكييفات الحديثه بالضمان للبيع كاش وتقسيط بسعر المصنع*

*امريكان سات رائدة فى مجال انظمة تبريد وتكييف الهواء ( اسبليت – شباك – مركزى ) - **توريد وتركيب و اعمال صيانة*
* للاغراض السكنية والتجارية والصناعية *

*وكلاء وموزعين لاحدث ماركات التكييف فى مصر .... **فنحن الوكيل العام والوحيد لشركة**( شيجو)** العالمية - وموزع معتمد لشركة **( شارب**العربي)** - وموزع معتمد للشركة العالمية للصناعات الهندسية والتكييف **( يونيون اير وامريكول)** - وايضا شركة **(كارير)** العالمية - والشركة المصرية للتبريد والتكييف ( احدى شركات مجموعة بهجت ) جولدى وايت .*


*امريكان سات / هاى تك خبراء فـى جميع اعمال التكييف من توريد وتركيب و اعمال صيانة - حيث اننا متواجدين لخدمة عملائنا فى فروعنا ومراكزنا فى كل من *
* المركز الرئيسي ( الادارة والمخازن) مصطفى النحاس مدينة نصر - فرع المهندسين وفرع المعادى وفرع مصر الجديدة وفرع القاهرة الجديدة و فرع الاسكندرية والغردقة و شرم الشيخ .*

*جميع تكييفاتنا تباع كاش ويوجد ايضا نظام التقسيط لجميع انواع التكييفات*


*تأهلنا وتدربنا لتزويدك بمنتج مميز - وخدمة هى الافضل ...../35734038*
* 0166107408*
* 0020166107408*
* 0235734038 القاهره*
* 0187689000 الاسكندريه*


----------



## Ajam ِashraf (7 مايو 2010)

متشكرجدا على المشارة معكم وأريد توكيا شرب بالمنصورة للمكيفات لوسمحتم


----------



## Ajam ِashraf (7 مايو 2010)

ماهية أسعار مكيف شرب 52/2 بمصر


----------



## Ajam ِashraf (7 مايو 2010)

لوسمحت عاوز أعرف أسعار مكيف شارب 52/2 بمصر


----------



## محمد عبد الرحم (23 يناير 2011)

على فكرة فى شركة فى طنطا اسمها الفرعونية وكيل ومركز خدمة شارب


----------



## انا عيد (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## علي نور 224 (27 مايو 2011)

شركة سوفت أير أنا تعاملت معاها بعد معاناة شديدة مع شركات كتيرة لكن بكل صراحة أنا وجدت فيها مصداقية و أمانه في التعامل لأن انا أضحك علي من شركات كتير كانت بتأخد عربون و لا تنفذ إلا م/ محمد الناعم مدير شركة سوفت بصراحة راجل أمين و كلمته واحدة أنا لحد دلوقتي بادعيله و مبسوط بيه لألتزامه و بعدين أختي أخدت منه تكييفين و جاري أخد منه تكييف و بصراحة الكل بيشكر و على فكرة أنا عرفت تلفونه من النت لأنه الوكيل المعتمد لتكييف شارب بالأسكندرية


----------



## شادي اسلام (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اخواني اريد اسماء توكيلات مكيفات شارب وعناوينهم في مصر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو سالمممم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الوكيل المعتمد لتكييف شارب في الأسكندرية هو شركة سوفت أير في السيوف بجوار قرية عبد الوهاب 57ش جميلة بو حريد أنا عرفتهم من طريق واحد صاحبي بعد مااتنصب علي من شركتين في اسكندرية لكن بصراحة المهندس محمد الناعم مدير الشركة راجل محترم و كلمته واحدة و لما رحت له بعت لي الفنيين تاني يوم و ركبوا لي جهازين و بعدين رشحته لصحابي و كلهم اتبسطوا منه و اللي عاوز يتصل بيه 
الشركة 039566166 أو 035270700
المبيعات 01005479012 أو 01228087700


----------

